# Frying pan...



## Mikevv (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi everyone,

So I was lucky enough to get married a couple of months ago - and even got two frying pans as presents...!

Anyway, I'd like to take one of them to Dubai. It's brand new and in its original box. But I wonder what customs will think at the airport, if there will be charges etc.? 

I've looked on the customs website, but no luck there.

Thanks!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

I think that as long as you dont go hitting anyone over the head with it - you will be fine!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mikevv (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks Steve,

How sure are you? So far, I always seem to get my baggage checked when arriving in Dubai...


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Is the thing stuffed with H**roin or something? Seems a lot of concern about a frying pan


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Mikevv said:


> Thanks Steve,
> 
> How sure are you? So far, I always seem to get my baggage checked when arriving in Dubai...


You must look very dodgy!

I should know - every time that i have arrived in Dubai with my family - the cases on my trolley get checked and my wife is waved through!!!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Is the thing stuffed with H**roin or something? Seems a lot of concern about a frying pan


No - check what nationality he is - famous Amsterdam coffee shops!!!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

If you come across this sign at the airport:










Then abandon the piece of luggage the frying pan is, make your way back through the airport, head straight for the ticket counter and once there get the next available ticket back.

p.s: Don't forget to pick up a souvenir shisha or stuffed toy camel from the duty free ...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Frying pans are OK.
Be VERY careful with saucepans, though. TOTALLY illegal.
jail and deportation await you.


----------



## venomsaajid (Feb 7, 2013)

Mine was checked for stains


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

You should bring both of them. If one gets caught, you would still have another one left.


----------



## omerkhan (Sep 8, 2013)

Nothing happens . You can bring it along . I recently got a pressure cooker for this aunty of mine who was after me for this particular brand bak in my country . They stopped checked and let me go . If they can allow 'daddy of pans' then im sure you wont have any issues.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Reading through this thread was way better than watching Mr Bean comedy serials ... 

:drama:


----------

